
How to Make Money from Your Software Blog Without Hosting Ads - aleccool21
https://medium.com/@yourboybigal/how-to-make-money-from-your-software-blog-without-hosting-ads-3f4f46d5cdc2
======
adelHBN
I didn't' see anything in the article about having your own website. Yes,
there is Medium, but does it make sense for a person to have their own website
and then also post to medium?

~~~
aleccool21
> but does it make sense for a person to have their own website and then also
> post to medium?

This is something I have thought about for a while, and I think my words in
the article sum up why it's a good idea.

> The group of people who want to read your blog content isn’t the same exact
> group that uses Medium.

To achieve max coverage, having it in free places and paid places is fine.

